# Shamwow versus the Snuggie



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 13, 2009)

My vote is for the snuggie LOL


----------



## playoutside (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the part where the family is sitting at a sporting event in their snuggies!  Idiots.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2009)

Shamwow, and I'll prove it:

http://www.googlefight.net/?kw1=shamwow&kw2=snuggie

Plus the Snuggies aren't made in Germany.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll go with the shamwow!  But in the context that I'm using it to dry off one of the models for the sports illustrated swimsuit issue


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2009)

Idea! The Snuggie made out of Shamwows! Keeps you warm, and when you spill something just wipe it up with your sleeve! Taking laziness to a whole new level! Cut it in half, you have an upper body blanket and a floor mat!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Idea! The Snuggie made out of Shamwows! Keeps you warm, and when you spill something just wipe it up with your sleeve! Taking laziness to a whole new level! Cut it in half, you have an upper body blanket and a floor mat!



But would you use the Chop Chop to cut the "Shamnuggie" up??   :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Shamwow, and I'll prove it:
> 
> http://www.googlefight.net/?kw1=shamwow&kw2=snuggie
> 
> Plus the Snuggies aren't made in Germany.



Google fight might be a little flawed....

Click here for proof


----------



## Skimaine (Jan 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Idea! The Snuggie made out of Shamwows! Keeps you warm, and when you spill something just wipe it up with your sleeve! Taking laziness to a whole new level! Cut it in half, you have an upper body blanket and a floor mat!



I was thinking you could piss yourself and let the shamsnuggie soak it up.  Now that is laziness to the next level.


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 13, 2009)

you know the funny thing is my sister actually asked for one of these for xmas.  I almost peed myself when I found out!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2009)

Skimaine said:


> I was thinking you could piss yourself and let the shamsnuggie soak it up.  Now that is laziness to the next level.



You mean ShamSnugPends?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm trying to metally wrestle what would be more embarassing: Wearing a Sunggie in public or walking around with a "Vince-esque" infomercial pitchman headset in public. 

I do think the ShamWow is cooler...you can use one for the house, the boat, the car...the RV. You followin' me camera guy?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2009)

You'd be crazy not to own a ShamWow- you can not even buy papertowels anymore.

All the Snuggie does is keep you warm on your couch and at sporting events.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm almost embarassed to admit that I have both, we were in Bed, Bath & Beyond and they had both right when you walk in the door.  My son wanted the Snuggie so I got it and my wife wanted the ShamWow so I bought that too, at least I saved the shipping, they were the same offers from the commercials, including the freebees, in a box.  So much for "'cause we can't do this all day".  Same cost too but with the BB&B 20% off coupon one of them was less.

IMHO ShamWow wins hands down, it does soak up a lot of liquid so it's good for spills, I haven't tried it on anything else, I'm waiting for someone to spill a 2 liter bottle of soda on our carpeting.

My son likes the Snuggie but my wife thought it was stupid and a waste of money, but as long as my son likes it I guess it's not a total waste.  Of course he also likes to play with the Shamwows.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I'm waiting for someone to spill a 2 liter bottle of soda on our carpeting.



When that happens, I want you to loudly exlaim: "There's your mold! There's your mildew! Watch...without any pressure.....50% of the cola is gone..."


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> When that happens, I want you to loudly exlaim: "There's your mold! There's your mildew! Watch...without any pressure.....50% of the cola is gone..."



I'll make a point of it!


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have seen the commercials for both. I have the Slanket which was the original snuggie (I think). I love my Slanket and I’m not afraid to admit it. I use it every night while watching TV. I’m so damn cool it’s not even funny haha


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 14, 2009)

that guy in the snuggie reminds me of Homer when he decided he wanted to become the worlds fattest man and was wearing a mumu...


----------



## hardline (Jan 14, 2009)

i just ordered the snuggie


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2009)

hardline said:


> i just ordered the snuggie



Post pics of you skiing in it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Post pics of you skiing in it.



Hardline - I'd even pay for a pass at MC to see that!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hardline - I'd even pay for a pass at MC to see that!!!



I already have one.  Does that offer apply to me?  I'll do it for a 5 X 7 card.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

hardline said:


> i just ordered the snuggie



Better double up and get the Sham-Wow! to wipe your board down afterwards!  :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 14, 2009)

The snuggie looks like what monks wear


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I already have one.  Does that offer apply to me?  I'll do it for a 5 X 7 card.


LOL....maybe when spring rolls around


----------



## hardline (Jan 17, 2009)

in spring ill just rock a snuggie. nice spring morning.


----------



## ccskier (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbT7dfo9uis


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0327092sham1.html


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 30, 2009)

what about the snugwow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV_uRcjRAIc


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw a commercial for the snuggie the other night, I couldn't believe they were still trying to sell this thing!   Even more unbelievable was that they proudly announced that they have a snuggie for dogs now...







Clearly the snuggie beats the swamwow with the addition of the dog option...

https://www.snuggiefordogs.com/flare/next


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2009)

maybe shamwow needs to feature an ad with a dog coming in from the rain


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2009)

That snuggie must smell great after sliding a wet dog into it   Gotta say that for the wet dog cause, the shamwow beats the doggie snuggie!

My god do we need some cold weather and snow ASAP!!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2009)

I beleive there's a picture of the ShamWow drying off a dog on the box. I will verify this weekend...yes, I still have the box it came in. Honestly, that's the best part. It's got uses I never would have thought of!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

You gonna put this in your will Glenn?




http://goodbadandugly2.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/shamwow.jpg

:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2009)

LMAO! I just settle for one burried with me in the casket.


----------

